# Bodyshops Glasgow/Paisley



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Morning.

Looking to see if anyone has suggestions for a bodyshop to sort out a couple of stone chips which have developed a wee bit of rust next to the B-Pillar and possibly a front end re-spray, the track days has sadly taken it's toll. 

Been years since I've had to find a bodyshop and no idea who's worth looking at.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Touch Ups in Glasgow.

Used them myself to sort the wife's Polo when she had it. Excellent job. Know several other people who have used them and all report good work.

http://www.yell.com/b/Touch_Ups-Car+Body+Repairs-Glasgow-G420PL-5345370/index.html


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Willie Muldoon
Abercorn Coachworks, 
Abercorn Street, 
Paisley 0141 842 1700


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks chaps. Appreciated. I shall hopefully get some quotes from both and a look at their work.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

AVOID AT ALL COST BROWN STREET COACH WORKS IN RENFREW.

that idiot destroyed my 205 and i do mean destroyed put the car in for a full respray left all my details etc.a year later i go to get the car and the **** had scrapped it without telling or contacting me

his name is max and a total clown


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

robtech said:


> AVOID AT ALL COST BROWN STREET COACH WORKS IN RENFREW.
> 
> that idiot destroyed my 205 and i do mean destroyed put the car in for a full respray left all my details etc.a year later i go to get the car and the **** had scrapped it without telling or contacting me
> 
> his name is max and a total clown


so you put a car in for a respray,you leave your details for him to get back to you when its ready and you leave it a *YEAR* before you get back to him to find out about your car,i would have scrapped it too


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I know quite a few peeps that are more than happy with the guy in Scotts Road.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

JB Coachworks at teh bottom of Well Street is the best in town - but you only get what you pay for!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

BJM said:


> JB Coachworks at teh bottom of Well Street is the best in town - but you only get what you pay for!


+ 1 for JB coachworks here too. Top quality finish everytime I have used them.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

orangeross said:


> so you put a car in for a respray,you leave your details for him to get back to you when its ready and you leave it a *YEAR* before you get back to him to find out about your car,i would have scrapped it too


you dont know the facts so keep your nose out


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone used, Vehicle Body Solutions, King Street, Rutherglen?


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Willie Muldoon
> Abercorn Coachworks,
> Abercorn Street,
> Paisley 0141 842 1700


+1 on Willie, would not go anywhere else now. and a really decent bloke also.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

robtech said:


> you dont know the facts so keep your nose out


your the one that made it public so watch what you say on an open forum in the future if you dont want anyone questioning your stupidity


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> +1 on Willie, would not go anywhere else now. and a really decent bloke also.


I would'nt take my car anywhere else, Willie does a 1st class job at a decent price and a nicer guy you'll never meet:thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like I'll be putting the front end re-spray on hold as some total prat has smacked the rear bumper and driven off again! right across from the Police station.

Yet another day I'll have to take off work and money I could be putting to better use. Ah the joys of idiot drivers who can't drive for ****.

Think my car is one panel away from having every panel re-sprayed at some point and none of it was a result of me driving it! Willie Muldoon shall be getting a call for a quote in the next couple of days.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Can I ask, the guys that have used Willie, is he opened on Mondays?

I phoned a few times today, no answer so drove to 105 Abercorn Street and if it's the place next door to Fast Freeze (Or something like that) then it looked to be closed.

Just through the blue gates?


----------

